# "Vintage" hunting sights are greatly superior



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

The "vintage " pin sights of yesteryear for hunting seem far superior to what is available new, today. This includes the ingenious sights made to be screwed onto the backs of the bows, and the sights made by Bear to fit into the riser face of the 1960s Bears. People evidently pay high prices today for used vintage hunting sights. How strange it seems that instead of progress, we have gone backwards in 50-55 years. Is no one interested in making and selling such sights today? What happened?


----------



## stringstack (Jun 10, 2016)

I think what happened was most that shoot a traditional bow do so without sights now a days. 

People that shoot bows with sights normally shoot a compound.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

old - 

The older sights worked well, but there are a number of newer of newer ones that work as well and usually better. The thing is, back then "sight" wasn't a dirty word.

Viper1 out.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

I think it's great if some archers want to shoot or even hunt without using a sight. If they prefer that, they should do that. What are the "newer ones that work as well and usually better" for hunting? I would like to buy one of those.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

old - 

The best, in my opinion would be the SRF sight and it's variants, designed by David Soza and sold by 3Rivers. 
It's actually sort of a bridge between instinctive/gap/and a sight and can even be used canted. Yes, you'll have to play with it for a bit to "learn it", but it's the most versatile. There are a few that have a single pin and you can pivot it with your thumb for elevation. 

The "vintage" type ones are still available from 3R, Bateman etc. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If you are willing to drill holes I don't see why one of the riser mounted Spot Hogg sights wouldn't work, especially if you get one that has adjustments for cant (if you need that). I have a Hogg-it on my compound and it's a great hunting sight.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> old -
> 
> The older sights worked well, but there are a number of newer of newer ones that work as well and usually better. The thing is, back then "sight" wasn't a dirty word.
> 
> Viper1 out.





Viper1 said:


> old -
> 
> The best, in my opinion would be the SRF sight and it's variants, designed by David Soza and sold by 3Rivers.
> It's actually sort of a bridge between instinctive/gap/and a sight and can even be used canted. Yes, you'll have to play with it for a bit to "learn it", but it's the most versatile. There are a few that have a single pin and you can pivot it with your thumb for elevation.
> ...



Does the SRF model that uses the stick on tab work as well, for a bow that isn't drilled?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

j -

Don't really know, but I'd "assume" so. Most of my risers are drilled. 
The sights aren't heavy, and double stick tape is pretty tough. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Couple things to think about. 

First of all, the reason more sights aren't being designed for *"traditional"* type bows is because the market is too small. Most people who choose to shoot wood riser recurves and longbows also choose not to use sights. 

Second, if your riser is drilled and tapped for AMO accessories (like most metal risers), virtually every compound hunting sight will work just as well on a recurve as they do on a compound, and there are literally hundreds of them to choose from costing from 10 or 15 bucks up to 500.00 or more.

Even if your riser isn't drilled and tapped, many of the lighter weight sights can still be mounted with double sided tape, it just takes a smooth flat spot on the riser for them to adhere to.

From the single pin adjustable Simplex sight...









To the basic Cobra style sight bracket...









Aperture and "range finder" sight pins (like the SRF sight) of various colors, sizes and shapes been around for decades.









Heck, with a little imagination, a pair of needle nose pliers and a coat hanger you can make your own SRF sight pin in about 5 minutes.









:wink:

KPC



KPC


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Viper1 said:


> j -
> 
> Don't really know, but I'd "assume" so. Most of my risers are drilled.
> The sights aren't heavy, and double stick tape is pretty tough.
> ...


I have been wanting to try one, but then a good deal came about on the Tall Tines I just got. I was planning to get an ILF Titan rig, and still do, but may wait until afer hunting season now. I may try the stick on, but with an expensive bow I am planning to sell soon I would hate to risk damaging the finish.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

j - 

Most of the time you can get the tape and residue off with alcohol, goo-gone, etc. 
Just takes a little patience.
I can't vouch for every finish, so it's has to be your call. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

GEREP said:


> Couple things to think about.
> 
> First of all, the reason more sights aren't being designed for *"traditional"* type bows is because the market is too small. Most people who choose to shoot wood riser recurves and longbows also choose not to use sights.
> 
> ...


hehe.... the first sight for my son with cockeyed eye dominance issues was a cobra sight affixed with an eye bolt.... one of the most amazing sights I've seen work...it centered the target for him and he dropped it to the top curve he marked with a marker for close, and the bottom for far... within reason that is... like 15, 20 and 25 yards or there abouts... :grin:

Pretty interesting sight you developed.... very simple too and also sorta a range finder... :grin:


----------



## davesonic444 (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't help but wonder how we can shun sights with some many early re-curves having filled holes from sights. I am currently in a slump with barebow and deer season is around the corner. Switch to a sight or pickup a crossbow? What would you do?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

dave - 

The "what would you do" is always a bad question. "We" ain't "you". 
A sight will take care of aiming issues, but can exacerbate form issues, in that they are quite unforgiving. 

While you can and probably should try a sight, the best answer is to seek help from not a "better" shooter, but someone with teaching experience. 
Only thing we can do over the Internet, is make generic recommendations.

Viper1 out.


----------



## krist003 (Apr 6, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but where can I find that basic cobra style sight bracket pictured above? Thanks


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Auction site? Lot of old or vintage stuff can be found there. 
Also some bow shops still have antiquated items hanging around on their walls.
But even with sights there is still no substitute for practice and lots of it.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

The practice is the best part.


Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## lunger 66 (Feb 16, 2017)

Dave, if you give up, and go with different equipment, like a crossbow, you are guaranteed to fail. Go get help, or figure out why you're in this slump, and come out shooting better. I was in a huge slump after my surgery, and contacted a guy I could trust to talk straight with me and work my problems out. So glad I asked for the help. I even got a little worse before getting better again. Dig deep, and get this done. Don't quit, you'll regret it. Mark


----------



## Bob E (Jul 24, 2016)

Yeah, I wish they were still making the old cobra sights too. Hard to believe they stopped making them. They were so simple and practical.


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

lunger 66 I hear your voice echoing in my head.....around 8-10 years ago my groups were getting so bad from nerve damage progressing from a neck injury in the Army that even at 20yds I felt I had to quit archery and give up bow hunting. Sad dark time and sold two custom Blacktail VL bows ( sob ) and all my gear. BUT 20 months ago after nerve conduction tests followed by carpel tunnel and ulner nerve surgery I recently noticed some real strength returning to my bow arm. Decided to get a 40lb bow and see how it goes....

Slow return but it's going so well that I put deposit down for new custom Blacktail.
The thought of using a crossbow was...well...I'd rather go fishing.

I started shooting in 1968 at 14 and from 2008-10 ish until 3 weeks ago was the only time I never shot arrows and didn't realize how much I missed it. Easy return? Hell no, at 64 not much is easy anymore but challenges is what keeps us going.


----------



## Ermenegildo Stortini (8 mo ago)

oldnewby said:


> The "vintage " pin sights of yesteryear for hunting seem far superior to what is available new, today. This includes the ingenious sights made to be screwed onto the backs of the bows, and the sights made by Bear to fit into the riser face of the 1960s Bears. People evidently pay high prices today for used vintage hunting sights. How strange it seems that instead of progress, we have gone backwards in 50-55 years. Is no one interested in making and selling such sights today? What happened?


Hi! I was reading this thread and I have a question for you. I have an older 4-pin sight, with brass pins. But I don’t know how to adjust.
Do you know how?
Tthank you!


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

Lets take a moment to remember that string walking was a created to let shooters approximate the obvious, and large advantages of using a a sight, while pretending they they are shooting a bow in the style of historic archer.

Sights are good.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

ES - 

If you can post a picture, it would help. 
Most of the old pin sights where held in place with a thumb nut or two.
You loosen that nut, and then slide the pin up/down for elevation and adjust in/out for windage. 
Follow the arrow for sight corrections (if the arrows are high, move the sight up, etc.)

Viper1 out.


----------

